# Star Trek was way more edgy than I remember!



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

James T. Kirk: So what type of combat training do you have?
  Hikaru Sulu: Fencing.

  Spock: I intend to assist in the effort to reestablish communication with Starfleet. However, if crew morale is better served by my roaming the halls weeping, I will gladly defer to your medical expertise. Excuse me.
  Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: [as Spock leaves] Green-blooded hobgoblin...

  Lt. Nyota Uhura: I'm impressed. For a moment there, I thought you were just a dumb hick who only has sex with farm animals.
  James T. Kirk: Well, not only.


  James T. Kirk: Well, I hate to break this to you, but Starfleet operates in space.
  Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: Yeah. Well, I got nowhere else to go, the ex-wife took the whole damn planet in the divorce. All I got left is my bones.

  Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: How old are you?
  Pavel Chekov: I'm 17.
  Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: Oh good, he's 17.



  Spock Prime: You are, in fact, the Mr. Scott who postulated the theory of transwarp beaming?
  Scotty: That's what I'm talking about! How do you think I wound up here? Had a little debate with my instructor on relativistic physics and how it pertains to subspace travel. He seemed to think that the range of transporting something like a... like a grapefruit was limited to about 100 miles. I told him that I could not only beam a grapefruit from one planet to the adjacent planet in the same system - which is easy, by the way - I could do it with a life form. So, I tested it out on Admiral Archer's prized beagle.
  James T. Kirk: Wait, I know that dog. What happened to it?
  Scotty: I'll tell you when it reappears. Ahem. I don't know, I do feel guilty about that.

Spock: Once you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.

  Spock, Captain. All ships ready for warp.
  Christopher Pike: Set a course for Vulcan.
  Hikaru Sulu: Aye-Aye, Captain. Course laid in.
  Christopher Pike: Maximum warp. Punch it.
  Hikaru Sulu: [One by one, the rest of the star fleet jumps into warp drive, leaving the Enterprise behind. Sulu frowns at the console, puzzled]
  Christopher Pike: Lieutenant, where is Helmsman McKenna?
  Hikaru Sulu: He has lungworms, sir. He couldn't report to his post. I'm Hikaru Sulu.
  Christopher Pike: And you are a pilot, right?
  Hikaru Sulu: Very much so, sir.
  Hikaru Sulu: [he trails off, hitting buttons]
  Hikaru Sulu: Uh, I'm not sure what's wrong here.
  Christopher Pike: Is the parking brake on?
  Hikaru Sulu: Uh, no. I'll figure it out. I'm just...
  Spock: Have you disengaged the external inertial dampener?
  Hikaru Sulu: [Embarrassed. Without looking at anyone, he punches in the correct sequence] Ready for warp, sir.
  Christopher Pike: Let's punch it.

  Pavel Chekov: Ensign Authorization code: nine-five-wictor-wictor-two!
  [Authorization is not recognized]

  James T. Kirk: I don't feel right. I feel like I'm leaking!

 Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: I don't need a doctor, damnit, I AM a doctor!
  Flight Officer: You need to get back to your seat.
  Leonard 'Bones' McCoy: I had one. In the bathroom with no windows.


  Christopher Pike: I couldn't believe it when the bartender told me who you were.
  James T. Kirk: Who am I, Captain Pike?
  Christopher Pike: Your father's son.

  Christopher Pike: Be careful with the ship Spock, it's brand new...

Scotty: So, the Enterprise has had its maiden voyage, has it? She is one well-endowed lady. I'd like to get my hands on her "ample nacelles," if you pardon the engineering parlance...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2011)

Those lines are from the newest movie. So, Star Trek is way edgier now than you remember the original show being. Of course, the original show was pretty edgy too.

And Spock's line about eleminating the impossible is a Sherlock Holmes line.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to clarify, sounds like the most recent movie you're quoting from and not the original television series...

New-vs-old isn't fair--they're two different animals. Some are pretty upset about the liberties taken with the movie and the change in timeline because of it.


----------



## marcski (Mar 15, 2011)

These quotes are from the new movie.  The original startrek was pretty hip for its time. First interracial kiss on tv.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2011)

An hour after the original post, and the same response in 4 minutes.
Great minds, right?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember the screen when Shatner was putting his shirt after doing the blonde yeoman in his cabin.  I forget the episode though.  I think that was the only reference made in the series about sex.  you never see the old one anymore.


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Those lines are from the newest movie. .



Hmm. Guess I'll have a lot of life to catch up on after the ski season ends! :dunce:


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> And Spock's line about eleminating the impossible is a Sherlock Holmes line.


Can't confirm but I think the same line was used in Star Trek VI as well.

The new movie's still on my Netflix instant queue...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2011)

hammer said:


> Can't confirm but I think the same line was used in Star Trek VI as well.
> 
> 
> 
> > Probably. Me, I prefer "If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family Anatidae on our hands," but that's a different detective entirely.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2011)

Nobody remembers the scene with yeoman rand.


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I remember the screen when Shatner was putting his shirt



hmmm.... Maybe you are socially liberal...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

Lt. Uhura was HOT!


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2011)

All this talk of nuclear power reminded me of this clip:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2011)

hammer said:


> All this talk of nuclear power reminded me of this clip:



And the other thing from that movie is now real. 
http://www.physorg.com/news167925273.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And the other thing from that movie is now real.
> http://www.physorg.com/news167925273.html



Cool, but how long is 40 femtoseconds? I don't think it will used to transport any whales into the future soon ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool, but how long is 40 femtoseconds? I don't think it will used to transport any whales into the future soon ...



40 one millionth of one billionth of a second.  Not long at all.

But we could make a reactor vessel out of it.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump: I shared a chair at Okemos Solotude w/ gentelman resembling Willy Shatner yesterday


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Bump: I shared a chair at Okemos Solotude w/ gentelman resembling Willy Shatner yesterday



Star Trek or TJ Hooker?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 20, 2011)

Edgy.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Star Trek or TJ Hooker?



more the latter... (Hooker, lol )


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2011)

...Some funny stuff...in one or maybe two episodes..."Quick Spock...the TurboLift"..??? WTF?...LOL.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 21, 2011)

Didn't Kirk do that green chick?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2011)

I had no idea!  Was he transformed into some alien entity which made him this way?  I guess none of the crew was married, huh?

Now what about Spock? Didn't he have some marginal fling when his emotions almost crept out?


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Didn't Kirk do that green chick?



Andorian and Orion chicks are well known in the galaxy as hotties...


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2011)

billski said:


> I had no idea!  Was he transformed into some alien entity which made him this way?  I guess none of the crew was married, huh?
> 
> Now what about Spock? Didn't he have some marginal fling when his emotions almost crept out?



Yes all Vulcans go through "Pon Farr" where they actually go into "heat" every 7 years...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



That just oozes something. I don't know what though.  I feel dirty, now.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

You want edgy Star Trek? (NSFW)


----------



## Edd (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> You want edgy Star Trek? (NSFW)



I'm using my 1000th post to say that was f*****g awesome...


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> You want edgy Star Trek? (NSFW)



WTF was that?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> WTF was that?



That there was a funny. :lol: Thanks Mondeo.  My fun bag has been re-inflated.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> You want edgy Star Trek? (NSFW)



I thought I was nerdy for reading this thread, but you dudes are messed up nerdy!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> I thought I was nerdy for reading this thread, but you dudes are messed up nerdy!



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Captain Kirk!


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Happy *80th* Birthday Captain Kirk!


Fixed it for you...:-o


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Happy Birthday Captain Kirk!



Have you seen pictures of the those hot babes from the original show.  Not so hot now..Then again, I'm pretty ugly.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> You want edgy Star Trek? (NSFW)



Sounds like the TGR forum put on TV!


----------

